# Few Pics with my new camera



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I just got a Canon 400D a few days ago and I still dont know what im doing with it but here are a few pictures.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice pictures Gump.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Neat pictures muhh friend


----------



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

As much as I know about fish, I know even less about camera's. That is _really_ saying something! Is a canon 400d a digital camera? 

What type of cory is that?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

The 400D is a digital camera.

emerald cory-brochis splendens


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice pics. Everyone is getting new cameras but me. :-(


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

is that big fish an arowana?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

mudskipper26 said:


> is that big fish an arowana?


Yes, its an african arowana. It is very hard to raise them from a small size. Ive had mine since 2" and it's about 7" now.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

thats an awesome fish, what size tank is that? are all those fish living together? also what are the 2nd and third fish you posted


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Picture 1,3, and 4 are all in a 60 gallon. pic 2 is a 450

pic 1 emerald cory 
pic 2 Semaprochilodus insignis (common name fei fing)
pic 3 flag cichlid
pic 4 african arowana

The arowana will be going to the 450 when hes a little bigger.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

K got some more tonight.

1) small blackbelt cichlid
2) skinny elephant nose
3) little senegalus (can kinda see it's bottom teeth)
4) baby fahaka
5) geophagus surinamensis


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

few more

1) convict pushing back a male font
2) length of the 450
3) the odd couple, these two hang out way to much
4) lungfish pic1
5) lungfish pic2


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

whoa - awesome pics - love the camera  do you just point n shoot?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

lochness said:


> whoa - awesome pics - love the camera  do you just point n shoot?


for the most part, i just use tank lighting and mess with the camera settings and shot away.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

how big do the fei fing fish get i can tell they get pretty big tho.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I love your fish and tank Gump! Love the lungish a lot!

Btw skipper, they can get about a foot ( I think over also).


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

fei fings shouldnt have a problem getting to 16". ive seen quite a few at that size.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

i really like them but have no aquarium big enough, i like the lungfish and elephant nose( i have an elephant nose) a lot too you have the same taste in fish as i do.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow... super nice. Is the aro a Jardini or leichardti? Looks more like a lei to me, in which case.... Nice bro 

Also love the vieja maculicauda and the AUL. Must be nice having 450 gallons to work with


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Looks like a _leichardti_.

I really love this set-up!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Its actually a heterotis niloticus, very hard to grow from a small fish.

Did some changing around in the tank, here are a few pics.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

nice fish and i like the quality pictures ure camera takes


----------

